# Cutting Board Glue Joint Problem - Fix or Firewood?



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've made a whole lot of cutting boards in the past year. This one is for a client, and I just noticed a spot where the glue joint is bad. I feel like I worked quickly and clamped well, so my guess is perhaps a wood shaving preventing the boards from making good contact.

If you were making this, what would you do? I'm considering building a new one for the client, but if there's a legitimate fix, that would be good to know about.

The bad glue joint is between the Walnut and Maple, and goes about 3" in. Total cutting board size is 15×20.


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

You can try using thin epoxy. let it run into the crack then reclamp it. Honestly, with it being for a client, and it being facegrain I'd probably just make a new one just to be safe.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I would rip it at the glue line and rip the other maple/walnut joint the same amount and re-glue. If you use a thin kerf blade and cut right down the middle of the joint - you won't lose that much. Or you could make a new one for the client and just lop the bad end of the first one off and have a new, shorter board for yourself or as a gift or for another client.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Rip just the walnut at the edge of the maple and make it 1/8" narrower, no-one will know if you don't cut the maple

M


----------

